# DaMayor....time to get busy



## DaMayor (Feb 10, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 10, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey DM, just some thoughts:

How about some protein in your first meal??
Do you take a protien shake after you workout?
You can add veggies to your meals during the day.
I didn't count but this doesn't look like enough calories for a 234lb. male.

*just some thoughts*


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

> *Calories? I swear, I'm working on it. Its just very hard to "increase" anything with this fat gut constantly reminding me that I've gained the wrong type of tissue...along with that "input less than energy expended=weightloss" thing echoing in my noggin.



It just takes a bit of re-programing.  You have to consume enough calories to make you metabolism work.  Do you count your calories?  Do you have any idea how many you are getting daily and the ratio of protien/carbs/fat?  A lot of times this is were the problem is.  People over or under estimate how many calories they are consuming.  I used to be the same way until oneday I wrote everything out and looked at it.  I was shocked, I was eating to little.  From there I knew exactly what I had to do and it worked.  If you are really serious about changing your body type you need to get a solid plan down on paper and stick to it.  Trust me, it is impossible to just wing it.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

Well how many calories are you eating now?
You haven't seen any fat loss because chances are you are not eating enough calories now and your body is still in a starved state (also consider the fact that you are involved in an active weightlifting program).  Take your body weight and multiply it by 15 cals per lb. of body weight.

234 x 15=3510 cals per day.
That is what you should be eating to maintain.  I woulld do this for a week or two just so that I could reset things then drop your cals down to bw x 12. (234 x 12= 2808.  This is how many calories you can start cutting at.  You should be losing .5-1lb consistently per week.  If not drop a little more, try bw x 11 or bw x 12.  Don't be so quick to go for the lower numbers.  Slow and steady is the key!  Break up your meals evenly btw.  cals/p/c/f.  Figure out a ratio that works well for you.  You might want to start with 50%p/ 30% c/ 20% fat.  Even this may be a little high, you might want to aim for lower carbs.  Again, just some things to think about.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

If you eat 3500 cals per day of the RIGHT KIND OF FOODS you will reset your metabolism and then you can begin losing weight.  If you don't get your metabolism under control good luck.  You wont look like STB's avatar.  Just do it smart and monitor your weight week to week, not day to day.  Even weight is not that important, body composition is.  If you do things properly your body will even out.  Don't worry about the calories!!!! (no ofense but I feel like I am talking to a teenage girl who thinks that starving herself is the only way to go.)  You need to formulate a plan and be consistent.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't you know that it's a rule that all new members have to post before, in-between, and after pics of themselves???

j/k  Good Luck!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2003)

DM, I took my "before" photo Sunday night...three of them...I was totally disgusted. I keep it open on my computer at the office so I am constantly reminded of just how fat I have become. 

Good luck, I'll keep my eye on your journal, but don't have the knowledge some of these guys do.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2003)

Are you being sarcastic when you say that I have been supportive because I have been kind of tough on you?

If you do feel offended by me please let me know and I will back off.  I am really trying to be suportive and help you out as much as possible.  On almost every thread you post your disgust for your current situation.  So I figure that you want a little ass kickin'.

Am I right or am I wrong??


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2003)

That's strange.  I think we work for the same employer!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2003)

Are you using fitday.com to do your totals? I am and it is great.

What's up with the bread? 

How's the peanut butter taste? Never had it before, was thinking of stopping at the health food store and getting some.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2003)

> (I can hear P-Funk now...More Veggies! More Veggies!)



Why you baggin' on me?? 

I'm just trying to help you out a little!!

F*ck it......I'm out....peace


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 13, 2003)

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 13, 2003)

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2003)

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2003)

OKay DM, I think your meals could be a little more balanced (ie protien/fats/some slow  burining carbs at eat meal).  And 3 protien shakes in a row for meals isn't to good.  You need some more whole foods.



> m1-1 cup oatmeal, coffee,tsp. 1/2&1/2,splenda


You should add some protien to this meal.  How about some eggs or tuna fish?  Or how about a protien shake with some fat and maybe 1/3-1/2c oats?



> EAS protein drink x2 (4 scoops,H2O,1 tsp.whipping cream), 2oz. trail mix (unsalted, nuts,raisins,seeds,etc.)


Trail  mix w/raisens?  Not a great choice.  raisens=sugar, sugar, sugar.  What do the 4 scoops refer to?  Is that how many scoops of protien you put in?  Or was it 2 scoops of protien because you wrote x2?  Nuts are really calorie dense and if you had 4 scoops of protien then this meal has a lot of calories and is unbalanced to the other meals.  Try and make all your meals to come as close to the same amount of cals/protien/fat/carbs.  A better carb source to go with this shake could be 1/2 grapefruit or an apple.



> m3-EAS drink x4, trail mix


See above.  Also, to many shakes in a row.  try and use other protien sources like chicken breast or tuna fish or eggs or egg whites.  Use some other fats in your meals like olive oil(put it on tuna or cook with it), flax seed oil is great (put it on tuna, take a tbsp. and drink it right off the spoon, use it in one of your shakes just not your post w/o shake. put it on veggies.  mix it with apple cider vinegar and throw it on some veggies or salad.  JUst don't cook with it.).  Other carb choices besides the oatmeal you could use are an apple, grapefruits, green veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus, spinach, romain lettuce).  See w8's shopping list for other ideas, you can find it in the diet forum.

What time are your meals at.  You should log the times you are eating them at so that you make sure you are eating every 3 hrs.



> I'd like to eliminate added sugars completely, increase calories via proteins and fats, and bump up my fibrous carbs slightly.


Sounds good!



> Another thing that I have to do is increase my ab-work. Its not that bad...just mundane. This is my biggest trouble area and I am neglecting it.


Abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.  Everyone has a six pack, they just need to get rid of the fat that hides it.  I know guys that don't do abs at all until pre-contest.  Some ab work would be good though to strengthen your lower back.



> Currently I'm close to 3000 per day. I would still like to increase to 3500, and see if there is any significant gain in overall weight.


Nothing is happening with your weight right now?  Are you gaining any muscle at all?  If you just change your diet a bit and balance your meals out better I think you will start to lean out almost right away.  What is your training split?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2003)

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2003)

For the w/o.  If you are going to do chest and back on the same day I would do chest first because since it is a push  muscle you have to use a lot of stabalizing muscles to work it.  If you fatigue yourself doing back first you won't be able to go as heavy on chest, in my opinion.

As far as the diet goes, what can I say.  You said it best.  You know were you are messing up and what you are missing.  Just try and get more specific with it and try better tomorrow.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2003)

.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> DaMayor is out. I can record this information elsewhere.




What do you mean?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2003)

.


----------

